# Huge Cymbal Swell Library from echo |collective



## echo|collective (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey folks, we've finally pulled the curtain back on our new library. It's been useful to us for both scoring and sound design. Hope you'll have a look:

echo | collective has released Swell, a performable Kontakt instrument and sound effects library designed to create natural sounding cymbal swells with a variety of different cymbals and performances.








echo | collective brought in a professional drummer to perform each of the swells and during the recording sessions covered a wide variety of cymbal shapes and sizes. Cymbals included gongs, orchestral suspended cymbals, crashes, chinas, sizzle ride, and others.

Great care was taken to record each performance with the highest sonic quality and detail. echo | collective chose a relatively reflection free space with a super low noise-floor and recorded through John Hardy M1 preamps for the big clean gain. Schoeps and Neumann mics were used to get full coverage of each cymbal.

The designed collection uses samples based on the natural recordings that have been transformed into entirely new and different sounds using heavy processing and layering. It was created to produce interesting design and transition sounds quickly and easily. Swell includes over 200 fully designed rises.

Price: $15-Light $75-Full. More info: http://echocollectivefx.com/collections/swell


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Nov 6, 2013)

It's on my list.

Any chance we can apply the Lite library funds towards the full version after the holidays ?

Also, might there be any straight hits coming also, to go with the swells ?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 6, 2013)

Superb. Great demos. Must buy the full version... soon!


----------



## echo | collective (Nov 7, 2013)

Giant: Thanks for checking us out! To answer your questions:

We can work something out if you pick up the light version and want to upgrade later. Please keep the email with your download link, then when you're ready, shoot us an email at echocollective{at}dallasaudiopost.com, and we'll take care of you.

Swell does include a section of bonus hits, crashes, rakes, and other articulations for many of the cymbals. They are not sampled as extensively as the swells, but depending on user demand and the response to Swell, a deeply sampled cymbal hits library to compliment Swell is certainly a possibility.


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Nov 7, 2013)

That's so unique concept "swell".
How many RRs?


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 7, 2013)

Can I buy the lite and upgrade?
I need these and have always wanted them, but have also been fooled before by good demos.
No offense, I'm just a little cautious.

FWIW, I am a die hard for Orange Tree, AudioBro and any other developer that I trust. I buy everything they make even if I don't need it.
I could be a good customer, especially for niche stuff other developers overlook in their quest for perfection.

Thanks

I love reversed Gongs. Use to spin my Mahavishnu LPs backwards just to hear that... o-[][]-o


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 7, 2013)

chimuelo @ Thu Nov 07 said:


> Can I buy the lite and upgrade?
> I need these and have always wanted them, but have also been fooled before by good demos.
> No offense, I'm just a little cautious.



I think they said on a previous post that they would indeed do that.....which makes it practically a no-brainer I think.


----------



## echo | collective (Nov 8, 2013)

chimuelo @ Thu Nov 07 said:


> Can I buy the lite and upgrade?
> I need these and have always wanted them, but have also been fooled before by good demos.
> No offense, I'm just a little cautious.
> 
> ...



Yes, just send send us an email from the address you bought the light version from when you are ready. We're pretty confident that folks who pick up the light version will love it and want more.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 11, 2013)

Sold.
Will fetch the whole package as your confidence was most reassuring.

Thanks


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 11, 2013)

For $15 , I'm in.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 11, 2013)

C'mon Jay, break down and spend the 75 USD.. :lol:


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 11, 2013)

chimuelo @ Mon Nov 11 said:


> C'mon Jay, break down and spend the 75 USD.. :lol:



Ya, I thought all you EW guys were millionaires driving Ferrari's and using Beluga Caviar to shave with each morning. Shell out the $75 and let us know what you think of the library.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 11, 2013)

quantum7 @ Mon Nov 11 said:


> chimuelo @ Mon Nov 11 said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon Jay, break down and spend the 75 USD.. :lol:
> ...



No, I am just a modestly paid part time employee, earning my modest wage taking abuse from you lot


----------



## ETMuz (Nov 11, 2013)

This looks good. I'm buying the full right now..


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 11, 2013)

I just like busting our ballas jay, no offense.
Im sure the eveil wealthy CEOs at EW dont; participate in Socail fairness as they probably have their own children to try those indoictrinations with.
Probabiy have tuaght them success as it pays better than being victims of such an unfair society only corrected by wealthy redistributos.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 12, 2013)

chimuelo @ Mon Nov 11 said:


> I just like busting our ballas jay, no offense.
> Im sure the eveil wealthy CEOs at EW dont; participate in Socail fairness as they probably have their own children to try those indoictrinations with.
> Probabiy have tuaght them success as it pays better than being victims of such an unfair society only corrected by wealthy redistributos.



I am not offended in the least.


----------



## VSTBuzz (Nov 12, 2013)

Just purchased it now - sounds great!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 12, 2013)

Very cool!
Please , definitely consider doing one on crashes!


----------



## rJames (Nov 12, 2013)

are the samples wav files or are they compressed/compacted into Kontakt containers?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 12, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Nov 11 said:


> For $15 , I'm in.



OK, this is really nice.


----------



## woodsdenis (Nov 12, 2013)

What a bloody clever and useful tool, full marks. No brainer @ 15 bucks, will investigate the upgrade


----------



## jim2b (Nov 12, 2013)

I just downloaded the full version and have been playing though the patches.

Wonderful stuff!!!! Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 12, 2013)

I just bought the Lite version. Bloody brilliant. And it lets me do my favorite effect of an endless sustaining roll with dynamics. I will be getting the upgrade.


----------



## rJames (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey Jim and Jamie, are the samples still in wav or aif format? Or are they in containers?

Thanks,

ron


----------



## woodsdenis (Nov 12, 2013)

rJames @ Wed Nov 13 said:


> Hey Jim and Jamie, are the samples still in wav or aif format? Or are they in containers?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ron



They are .wav 96 k in the Lite version .


----------



## rJames (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## ETMuz (Nov 12, 2013)

I can't figure out how to get this Library loaded in Kontakt! ?? Keeps saying No Library Found. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## jim2b (Nov 12, 2013)

Try looking under files. You can navigate to it that way. That worked on my setup.

Jim


----------



## jim2b (Nov 12, 2013)

Also, make sure you are using Kontakt 5.3.

Jim


----------



## rJames (Nov 12, 2013)

OK, now I'd like the developers to chime in on two issues.

#1 Is the full version delivered with wav files? (woodsdenis has clarified lite is wav's)

#2 Do we need K5.3 (I'm still on Snow Leopard until December or January)? 
I use K 5.26

Thanks, Ron


----------



## ETMuz (Nov 12, 2013)

jim2b @ Tue Nov 12 said:


> Try looking under files. You can navigate to it that way. That worked on my setup.
> 
> Jim



I'll try this thanks Jim


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 12, 2013)

ETMuz @ Tue Nov 12 said:


> jim2b @ Tue Nov 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Try looking under files. You can navigate to it that way. That worked on my setup.
> ...



You must be thinking it is a Library that loads permanently in the Libraries window. That is not the case. You just load the patches in the files browser window.
Wonderful stuff!
J


----------



## ETMuz (Nov 12, 2013)

^
Right you are good Dr! I'm new to Kontakt and I assumed the library would load in like SpitFire ICENi. Thanks for the help gentlemen. I love this forum!!


----------



## jim2b (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Ron,

I just got to check out your question.

The full library is 96/24. They come downloaded as RAR files. After extraction 
they are wav files. The folder has sub folders of instruments, samples and 2 containers.

Sorry for the delay, I hope that this helps.

Jim


----------



## rJames (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks Jim, so the library will be quite useful even if it only supports K 5.3
Excellent. Thanks a ton!


----------



## echo | collective (Nov 13, 2013)

rJames @ Wed Nov 13 said:


> Thanks Jim, so the library will be quite useful even if it only supports K 5.3
> Excellent. Thanks a ton!




Yes, the patches were created with 5.3.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 13, 2013)

It would be quite useful for the Chopper to be able sync to tempo and of course be free floating as it is. Hope you guys plan to update that.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Dec 3, 2013)

All set now. look forward to upgrading to the full version this week. Thanks. James


----------

